# Arkansas green tree.



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.agfc.com/hunting/Documen...TR to learn more&utm_campaign=GTR Email Blast


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 8, 2017)

That is some fine hunting and it needs to be protected ... by private funds!


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Mar 8, 2017)

Saw this the other day. It will be interesting to see what AGFC does. Will they do what is best or cave to the pressure? There will be a lot of upset people when some of the WMA's aren't flooded, especially Bayou Metro.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 8, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> That is some fine hunting and it needs to be protected ... by private funds!



Why private funds? This is a public area. Maybe DU or other organizations could pitch in.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 8, 2017)

Plenty more changes coming to Arkansas green tree.  Not to the benefit of OOS hunters I'm afraid.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Plenty more changes coming to Arkansas green tree.  Not to the benefit of OOS hunters I'm afraid.


Why would you expect anything different. Hunters in Arkansas are seeing places they have hunted forever being taken over by folks that have allot more money than they do. the poor folks in that state do not have the wealth on average that some of these other folks coming in do.  I see the same thing here in south Georgia with the hunters that come from Florida. You see these folks coming in during deer season in convoys. New Trucks pulling a trailer with at least three brand new four wheelers. The next truck is pulling a great big very nice camper. You know they are headed to there deer camp. Local hunters that do not have that money the local hunters find that the states public land is full of these folks as well as the local private lands in the area with posted signs with out of state phone numbers. 
 Its the same way in Arkansas. These folks have the power to vote and the out of state folks do not. Add to that the better than you attitude.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Why private funds? This is a public area. Maybe DU or other organizations could pitch in.


Arkansas ranks numbers 45 out of 51 as far as the states economy
Georgia ranks number 18 out of 51.
Mississippi right across the river is 51 out of 51.
Arkansas is to busy feeding the poor to have money to do big stuff and as for DU you would have to ask them.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 8, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Arkansas ranks numbers 45 out of 51 as far as the states economy
> Georgia ranks number 18 out of 51.
> Mississippi right across the river is 51 out of 51.
> Arkansas is to busy feeding the poor to have money to do big stuff and as for DU you would have to ask them.


Too bad either shut the program down or find a way to pay for it. Arkansas is trying to push out the oos hunters. They are pushing for limited number of days for out of state hunters. They are pushing to ban mud motors etc. they want it to thenselves, they can pay for it themselves. It's simple, up the charge for out of state hunters and put the burden on them. They have a resource and need to use it.

As far as du, lobby them to pay for it or boycott the system. Green timber is a valuable resource for wintering ducks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 8, 2017)

This is going to be an ongoing issue in all states. It is simple math. As populations rise so do the demand of resources. The more demand the higher the supplies cost. That "cost" can come in the form of money and or more regulations. Duck hunting 40 years from now will probably be a strictly pay to play adventure.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hunting has already become a rich mans sport. Soon it will be about like Europe as far as access and cost


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 8, 2017)

chase870 said:


> Hunting has already become a rich mans sport. Soon it will be about like Europe as far as access and cost



I tend to agree here


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Too bad either shut the program down or find a way to pay for it. Arkansas is trying to push out the oos hunters. They are pushing for limited number of days for out of state hunters. They are pushing to ban mud motors etc. they want it to thenselves, they can pay for it themselves. It's simple, up the charge for out of state hunters and put the burden on them. They have a resource and need to use it.
> 
> As far as du, lobby them to pay for it or boycott the system. Green timber is a valuable resource for wintering ducks.


 limited resources, bad state economy, the way to pay for it is higher out of state fees. What happens to that windfall of cash is it goes into the general state fund for schools , roads, hospitals  and only a small amount if any  will end on this project.
The state of Arkansas will do what it wants to do. 
I am not defending or supporting what they are going to do. I am just giving you the prediction that they will do there best to get out of state folks to pay all the while they will be shutting down the out of state hunters.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Saw this the other day. It will be interesting to see what AGFC does. Will they do what is best or cave to the pressure? There will be a lot of upset people when some of the WMA's aren't flooded, especially Bayou Metro.


Less resource. Locals complain


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> This is going to be an ongoing issue in all states. It is simple math. As populations rise so do the demand of resources. The more demand the higher the supplies cost. That "cost" can come in the form of money and or more regulations. Duck hunting 40 years from now will probably be a strictly pay to play adventure.


Add in the continuous attack on guns and hunters. Higher cost .fewer hunters.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Too bad either shut the program down or find a way to pay for it. Arkansas is trying to push out the oos hunters. They are pushing for limited number of days for out of state hunters. They are pushing to ban mud motors etc. they want it to thenselves, they can pay for it themselves. It's simple, up the charge for out of state hunters and put the burden on them. They have a resource and need to use it.
> 
> As far as du, lobby them to pay for it or boycott the system. Green timber is a valuable resource for wintering ducks.


 since the amount of hunting shows has increased and the new hunters in our sport has grown exponentially a boycott will never work. In theroy what you propose would work, but as long as it is cool to wear duck hunting cloths and look the part your boycott idea will never work.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 8, 2017)

Lobby D.U. If they see a problem that affects our sport you shouldn't need to be lobbied


----------



## dom (Mar 9, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> This is going to be an ongoing issue in all states. It is simple math. As populations rise so do the demand of resources. The more demand the higher the supplies cost. That "cost" can come in the form of money and or more regulations. Duck hunting 40 years from now will probably be a strictly pay to play adventure.



Robby the economist. lol


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2017)

dom said:


> Robby the economist. lol


Yep but he is right. My first duck stamp was three dollars.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 9, 2017)

dom said:


> Robby the economist. lol



I wish! Maybe I would make more$$$$


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> I wish! Maybe I would make more$$$$



You would just spend it


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 9, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> You would just spend it



That would be ok. You can't take it with you so you might as well.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 9, 2017)

chase870 said:


> Hunting has already become a rich mans sport. Soon it will be about like Europe as far as access and cost



You said it Chase.  I've never out a pencil to it, and I would be afraid to be honest enough with myself to do it.  But I guarantee you that between what I've spent on hunting (all kinds of hunting)  as well as what wages I've given up due to hunting, it would probably be in 6 digit figures, and I'm not one of those guys who can get into a 10,000$ club every year.  But those guys and other folks like corporate places that lease land for clients, are snatching up resources as fast as they can at a more than premium price.  We the little folks are getting pushed out, and there's not a lot we can do about it. And that goes for all types of hunting....here, Arkansas, just about anywhere where there's game to hunt.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 9, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> You said it Chase.  I've never out a pencil to it, and I would be afraid to be honest enough with myself to do it.  But I guarantee you that between what I've spent on hunting (all kinds of hunting)  as well as what wages I've given up due to hunting, it would probably be in 6 digit figures, and I'm not one of those guys who can get into a 10,000$ club every year.  But those guys and other folks like corporate places that lease land for clients, are snatching up resources as fast as they can at a more than premium price.  We the little folks are getting pushed out, and there's not a lot we can do about it. And that goes for all types of hunting....here, Arkansas, just about anywhere where there's game to hunt.


 Gone are the days like when I grew up. We went where we wanted hunted where wanted. If you killed ducks or deer you shared some with land owner. As long as you picked up after yourself and made sure you closed the gate you were always invited back. You might be ask to help an older farmer out with his hay field during  time to bale his hay. Or help him feed the cows or the hogs when he was out of town. You always had several places and I mean good places to hunt.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 10, 2017)

It is all about the money.  Here, they are working on passing Sunday hunting for the whole state on private land.  Only issue for waterfowl, it does not include any public waters which make up most of the state WF hunting.  Takes a week off the season, total, epic.  Lobbyist are the downfall of the common man, but when the metal meets the meat, ($$$$) they may listen.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2017)

WOODIE13 said:


> It is all about the money.  Here, they are working on passing Sunday hunting for the whole state on private land.  Only issue for waterfowl, it does not include any public waters which make up most of the state WF hunting.  Takes a week off the season, total, epic.  Lobbyist are the downfall of the common man, but when the metal meets the meat, ($$$$) they may listen.



Exactly and who gets the money.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2017)

rnelson5 said:


> That would be ok. You can't take it with you so you might as well.


 Thats why i will be spending allot of money at Disney world next week end. St pattys day at Ragland Road.


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2017)

Certain aspects of hunting do require a lot of money.  Wild quail in Thomasville for one.  As far as deer, turkey, and small game, no.  We are lucky to live in a state with an abundance of public land.  As for ducks, we are affected by habitat destruction, changes in flyway and agricultural shortstopping beyond our control.   I don't ever expect Georgia to return to the good old days of duck hunting which weren't that long ago.  Gil


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2017)

GLS said:


> Certain aspects of hunting do require a lot of money.  Wild quail in Thomasville for one.  As far as deer, turkey, and small game, no.  We are lucky to live in a state with an abundance of public land.  As for ducks, we are affected by habitat destruction, changes in flyway and agricultural shortstopping beyond our control.   I don't ever expect Georgia to return to the good old days of duck hunting which weren't that long ago.  Gil


Gil these young folks just dont know how good it was back in our younger days, I killed allot of ducks in the same places you did.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 10, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> limited resources, bad state economy, the way to pay for it is higher out of state fees. What happens to that windfall of cash is it goes into the general state fund for schools , roads, hospitals  and only a small amount if any  will end on this project.
> The state of Arkansas will do what it wants to do.
> I am not defending or supporting what they are going to do. I am just giving you the prediction that they will do there best to get out of state folks to pay all the while they will be shutting down the out of state hunters.



Well in that aspect they would still want to fund this kind of project. How much money is spent on gas, hotels, food, and other commodities? How many jobs are created by the hunting industry? If the money funnels down and the area is so poor than they need the out of state money and would want to keep the timber hunting open.


----------



## GLS (Mar 10, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Gil these young folks just dont know how good it was back in our younger days, I killed allot of ducks in the same places you did.



Saltwater intrusion caused by the tide gates was a real killer of habitat up the Savannah River.  Black Ducks, not mottled, were fairly common around the Savannah River delta.  It was no big deal to kill mallards, gadwall, wigeon, and teal on public land.   At dawn, one could see  thousands of high altitude ducks moving overhead from the refuge to the ocean and reverse flights at dusk.  No one I knew in this area would bother to drive to Darien as we had all the ducks we needed within a 20 minute drive to a boat ramp.  At one time, the refuge allowed hunting on the north side of 17 excepting the area adjacent to the headquarters.  It wasn't Arkansas, but it wasn't bad, either.  Gil


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 11, 2017)

GLS said:


> Saltwater intrusion caused by the tide gates was a real killer of habitat up the Savannah River.  Black Ducks, not mottled, were fairly common around the Savannah River delta.  It was no big deal to kill mallards, gadwall, wigeon, and teal on public land.   At dawn, one could see  thousands of high altitude ducks moving overhead from the refuge to the ocean and reverse flights at dusk.  No one I knew in this area would bother to drive to Darien as we had all the ducks we needed within a 20 minute drive to a boat ramp.  At one time, the refuge allowed hunting on the north side of 17 excepting the area adjacent to the headquarters.  It wasn't Arkansas, but it wasn't bad, either.  Gil


 Yes sir. I do remember it. We did not know how good we had it.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 15, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Why would you expect anything different. Hunters in Arkansas are seeing places they have hunted forever being taken over by folks that have allot more money than they do. the poor folks in that state do not have the wealth on average that some of these other folks coming in do.  I see the same thing here in south Georgia with the hunters that come from Florida. You see these folks coming in during deer season in convoys. New Trucks pulling a trailer with at least three brand new four wheelers. The next truck is pulling a great big very nice camper. You know they are headed to there deer camp. Local hunters that do not have that money the local hunters find that the states public land is full of these folks as well as the local private lands in the area with posted signs with out of state phone numbers.
> Its the same way in Arkansas. These folks have the power to vote and the out of state folks do not. Add to that the better than you attitude.



Awesome...when can we expect all the snowbirds and out of state fishermen to leave the Sunshine State?  I'll be moving back just in time to take advantage of all the open water.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 15, 2017)

And how did the hunting shows mess up the hunting of years ago?  Or the new hunters.
I always hear the young ones are the future of our sport, but seems to me the young guys are hated on. One day all the old timer duck killers will be gone, and without the new guys so will duck hunting.

things change, life changes, I hear some say how cheap a duck stamp was back when moses lived, well my daddy remembers when gas was 5 cents a gallon. its always been about the money. always will be.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 17, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> And how did the hunting shows mess up the hunting of years ago?  Or the new hunters.
> I always hear the young ones are the future of our sport, but seems to me the young guys are hated on. One day all the old timer duck killers will be gone, and without the new guys so will duck hunting.
> 
> things change, life changes, I hear some say how cheap a duck stamp was back when moses lived, well my daddy remembers when gas was 5 cents a gallon. its always been about the money. always will be.


 I remember when gas was 25 cents a gallon and an 8 oz coke was 5 cents.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 18, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Why private funds? This is a public area. Maybe DU or other organizations could pitch in.



Because we do not need to be welfare hunters.  As long as it is a WMA, the state taking care of it is fine, but encouraging more state intrusion into private ownership needs to stop.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 18, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> I remember when gas was 25 cents a gallon and an 8 oz coke was 5 cents.



Yep, go to a movie, get a coke and popcorn for a quarter.

Lots more ducks in Georgia back then!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 18, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Why would you expect anything different. Hunters in Arkansas are seeing places they have hunted forever being taken over by folks that have allot more money than they do. the poor folks in that state do not have the wealth on average that some of these other folks coming in do.  I see the same thing here in south Georgia with the hunters that come from Florida. You see these folks coming in during deer season in convoys. New Trucks pulling a trailer with at least three brand new four wheelers. The next truck is pulling a great big very nice camper. You know they are headed to there deer camp. Local hunters that do not have that money the local hunters find that the states public land is full of these folks as well as the local private lands in the area with posted signs with out of state phone numbers.
> Its the same way in Arkansas. These folks have the power to vote and the out of state folks do not. Add to that the better than you attitude.



What they won't due in Arkansas is up the cost of their licenses to help pay for all this duck territory and instead most want to suckle off of out of state hunter's dollars.  That is where you get the guys will greenbacks start rolling in.  However, Arkansas has been covered by greenback hunters for as long as I can remember.  There are some over century old duck clubs there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 18, 2017)

Something is coming for OOS hunters, you can bank on that. Of 2 of the options I've heard, I can live with one but the other won't suit me at all.  Either a couple of 3 to 5 day splits for locals only (fine by me), or a couple to 3 splits of 3 to 5 days where OOS hunters are allowed in (not fine by me).  But what I wonder is if they're still gonna keep the WMA stamp fee at the current price while limiting OOS hunters to less time in the woods.   I can tell you, less people are gonna pay it, and less money per license is gonna hurt the AFGS budgets


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 18, 2017)

I said that you guys don't vote in Arkansas. But you do vote in another way. Vote with your boots and your pocket book.  Many other states have great duck hunting. I was stationed at Ft Riley Kansas back in the early 70s.  If you have a boat , waders, decoys and shotgun there is a whole bunch public land where you can hunt. I lived in Manhattan near K State. Some of the best duck and goose hunting I have ever done. It is a bit of a ride but it is worth the trip if you have not done it.


----------



## across the river (Mar 18, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Something is coming for OOS hunters, you can bank on that. Of 2 of the options I've heard, I can live with one but the other won't suit me at all.  Either a couple of 3 to 5 day splits for locals only (fine by me), or a couple to 3 splits of 3 to 5 days where OOS hunters are allowed in (not fine by me).  But what I wonder is if they're still gonna keep the WMA stamp fee at the current price while limiting OOS hunters to less time in the woods.   I can tell you, less people are gonna pay it, and less money per license is gonna hurt the AFGS budgets



They have been talking about doing something for a while, but it hasn't happened.  Even if it does happen, I think people will still pay it. I would have thought people would stop going to Meto when they installed the 15 shell and three mallard limit, but people still pour in there in droves.  I don't hunt public land out there enough anymore to even worry about it, but it will hurt the OOS guys that stay out there most of the season.   It won't change much for the guys that only go out there a time or two a year, other than I guess make it more crowded than it already is.  For that reason I think most of those guys would still pay the fee regardless.


----------

